# love my new sewing machine! :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

goodbye my old baby, i only knew u for so little time  my singer








hello my new one! kenmore! this has got to be one of the smoothest affordable machines out there! quite heavy like any machine....but totally worth it!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Good for you! How exciting.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Good for you! How exciting.


thanks so much. very exciting!!!! :hello1:


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Very good lol I wouldn't have a clue how to use one. 

What are you gonna make then?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh Pidge, I'm sooo jealous. I keep looking t them on ebay but just cant afford one at the moment. 

Look forward to seeing your wonderfull creations!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow awesome! could your "porduce" look even better now  lol


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice!! I just have old hand me downs from my mother.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

was i the first use?? man i need a sewing machine.. think i should steal my mums as hers is way way cool


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Woo hoo... Congrats!!! Nothing better than a new machine

Lori


----------

